

Web serving in ec2 - our experiences with nginx and instance sizes - vpuranik
http://aws-musings.com/web-serving-in-the-cloud-our-experiences-with-nginx-and-instance-sizes/

======
dogas
I concur with these findings. m1.smalls are nearly worthless. c1.mediums are
roughly twice the hourly cost, and are much faster and more stable when it
comes to high-cpu tasks (like an application server).

------
sunkencity
It helps a lot to up the limit of open files in the smallest instance. I've
not been able to produce enough load to max out the smallest instance running
lighttpd and serving small files from ramdisk. 10.000 simultaneous requests
and the server is still pretty happy. For application server though the medium
is much better but for serving static files, el-cheapo is enough.

